
Apply HN: One Degree – Collaborative Intelligence - Mankhool
One Degree (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.onedegree.co) is a collaborative intelligence gathering tool for photos, videos and hyperlocal information gathering on demand.<p>According to the Ericsson Mobility Report (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ericsson.com&#x2F;mobility-report) there will soon be more smart devices than people on Earth.<p>Visualize each of 6 Billion people as a potential node on a new kind of network that covers most of the world. Now imagine being able to connect with any of them instantly for information that you need from where they are, when you need it.<p>It&#x27;s like having a temporary friend wherever on Earth that you need one, or being one degree of separation from them.
======
treeform
Sorry I don't understand what you are trying to do. Can you provide an example
of how and what this would be used for?

~~~
Mankhool
Local photo/video/intelligence(data) collection on-demand.
[https://medium.com/@mankhool/we-need-a-photographer-in-
londo...](https://medium.com/@mankhool/we-need-a-photographer-in-london-right-
now-who-is-ready-to-shoot-right-now-the-one-degree-
ios-1f64674783f2#.sppn7lq60)

------
asher_
Who do you see as your ideal customers?

Who are the people gathering data locally? Is this crowdsourced? There have
been breaking news platforms in this space in the past that found it hard to
get users onboard. How will you approach this differently?

~~~
Mankhool
Ideal? To begin with, shutterbugs, instagramatics, whatever you want to call
the always-hand-on-phone ready to shoot or text crowd.

The people gathering data locally are part of the group I just referenced - or
anyone with a smartphone that will engage with a remote client to do an
information gathering task for whatever price can be agreed. In this scenario,
location and exclusivity of that location has value for the person needing
information from it.

This isn't really about news, but in a world where the cost of maintaining a
bureau everywhere is something that has to be considered, it could be used for
on-demand assignments to users who want to be a stringer for any news outlet.
The DPA [http://www.dpa.com/](http://www.dpa.com/) are keen to use this app
once we scale because it lets THEM contact people close to wherever the news
is.

------
buss
What do you solve that a Google search doesn't?

How will you make money?

~~~
Mankhool
Google has come nowhere close to indexing the entire WWW. I'm changing some
aspects of search that rely on relevancy and currency. The photo of a building
that street view captured is obsolete the moment it was taken - let alone put
on a server.

If someone needs fresh information, one of the ways to get that is to find
someone local to where you need the information, to get it to you.

In this model there are Requestors and Collectors. It will all be free for the
foreseeable future and then we will take a percentage from Collectors and
perhaps set an annual access fee for Corporate clients. All that TBD.

